# Tips for Children



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Our kids (6 and 4) are overjoyed with Tux's arrival. They are simply frantic. They want to hold him, play with him, feed him, brush him...all within a few seconds of each other. I find myself sternly telling them to back off, and I feel like I'm stealing all the joy out of having a new puppy. 

Help, please!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it's REALLY important that the kids understand from day one that Tux is a new (brand new baby) family member, NOT a plaything. They need to learn and understand that he has needs too, and that especially in these first few weeks, when he IS a tiny baby, his needs have to come first.

The other thing that is really important is to teach them that they MUST get down on the floor to play with him and NOT pick him up. Puppies are quick, wiggly and unpredictable. And unfortunately, they are also very fragile. A fall out of the arms of a child is far enought that they can sustain serious damage.

It may be tough to hold the line for the first few days, but you would have to do the same if you brought a new human baby into the house. Before long, they will know the rules and learn how to have fun with the puppy SAFELY.

I also think it's a GREAT idea, if at all possible, to involve kids in Tux's Puppy Kindergarten class. Your younger one might be too young to benefit from it, but I bet it would help your 6 year old learn how to interact with and handle him well!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I strongly recommend visiting this website designed especially for children and dogs . Joan and Teresa there do a wonderful job at educating children all over the United States and Canada. Get your kids to the site as well. http://www.doggonesafe.com/


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you, guys. After the investment we've made in Tux (both financially and emotionally), I have no trouble giving the kids stern boundaries and making them stay inside the boundaries. I simply want to find a way to help them stay within their boundaries and *also* enjoy their puppy to the fullest.

Thankfully, the four year old is minimally interested in Tux. He says, "Hi," gives him a pat, and then goes to do something else. It's our six-year-old and her crazy nurturing instincts that are giving us a bit of a problem.

Dave, thanks for the link. I'm checking it out right now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DapperTuxedo said:


> Thank you, guys. After the investment we've made in Tux (both financially and emotionally), I have no trouble giving the kids stern boundaries and making them stay inside the boundaries. I simply want to find a way to help them stay within their boundaries and *also* enjoy their puppy to the fullest.
> 
> Thankfully, the four year old is minimally interested in Tux. He says, "Hi," gives him a pat, and then goes to do something else. It's our six-year-old and her crazy nurturing instincts that are giving us a bit of a problem.
> 
> Dave, thanks for the link. I'm checking it out right now.


Tammy may have some hints for you too... I think her two were about the age of yours when she got her Tillie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, YES our kids were about 8 and 5 when we brought Tillie home... 

Honestly we really didn't have many problems, Tillie was MORE than willing to play with the kids and they were old enough to KNOW what "play gently" meant. And VERY early on Tillie learned to give a growl or 2 when she was DONE playing and wanted to be left alone. I think that is probably very important to make sure that when the puppy is DONE (you can easily tell) that you (as mom) step in and stop play time with a simple, okay guys, it's time for Tux's nap! And do that a LOT. Right now, it's all new and exciting ... Tillie will be 3 soon, my kids are now 11 and almost 8 and they are basically all 'littermates'... She is definitly more bonded with my older child, they have a sweet relationship, my youngest tried to "boss her around" to much when she was little and Tillie didn't particularly enjoy that, she would put up with it, but they don't have NEAR as good a relationship as the one with my oldest.
hmmmmmm, well, that wasn't much advice, more like babbling, but ... you guys will figure it out! For now, ENJOY your new baby and seriously, treat him like your 3rd baby... because that's what he IS now!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Give your little girl set" important" jobs to do for Tux,ie helping to prepare his food,making sure he has a nice long nap,giving him a gentle brush once or twice a day.Learning how to teach Tux to sit.Making sure no one disturbs him too much!The novelty will where off soon and things will settle into a happy normal.You and your family will have many happy years of dogginess!


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

that was a great read!


----------



## Lele (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you David for posting that link: great reading and a wonderful page


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Teresa and Joan do a lot of touring around to schools etc. educating kids and adults. about dog safety. They have a vast no. of people promoting and teaching their "Be a Tree " program. Teresa is quite the character, she also trains bunnies with a clicker, that is a hoot.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can she train children with a clicker?!:laugh:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, anything. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Oh yeah, anything. lol


Bet she can't train husbands!!!ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ask the 6 year old to pooper-scoop. The thrill of a new puppy vanishes instantly. 

It sounds as if you have set up pretty good rules. The biggest one is that they can never pick up the puppy and carry him. All snuggling has to be seated.


----------

